#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Marc de Jong..

## Nassiravski

Hallo kerel. Het is na 12 topics alleen al op de eerste pagina nog niet helemaal duidelijk wat je precies verkoopt. Zou je nog een paar topics willen openen om dat duidelijker te maken? Zo mis je natuurlijk kostbare klanten.

----------

